# Garmin 135 gps sounder



## ajdamico08 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello. Was wondering if anybody has one of these finders . the arches in the background are really faint , like if you dont have sunglasses on you wont be able to see them. Any suggestions would be great thanks.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it maybe on night mode or is the screen backlight turned down


----------



## ajdamico08 (Sep 30, 2014)

You can see the screen very well the arches are just faint


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

yes I had one got rid of it and got a hummingbird helix 5 the garmin I had was so difficult to use I couldn't stand it hummingbird is simple and works great.


----------



## ajdamico08 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes i agree


----------

